# pudding dwarfs



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

hi ive been researching up on the different colours of winter white dwarfs and found that two of my dwarfs are apperently crosses between campells dwarfs and winter whites (being called pudding dwarfs) as they gain weight rather easily and are a light cream in colour ! 

i was just woundering if anyone else had found this and wether they believe this is true or wether their cream colouring is from just breeding ?? 

please help me out to understand, would really like to know so that i know that i need to keep an eye on their weight gains 

thanks


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

can someone please help with this thread ?:idea:


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

is there not ANYONE that knows about this ????? :idea:


----------



## Cuddypuppy (Jan 15, 2009)

Don't know about pudding dwarfs.

I have two Russian Dwarf Winter Whites (Ronnie and Reggie). They are brothers but one is white and very, very fat and one is grey and tiny and really looks like a little mouse.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Campbells and WW are the only breeds of domestic hamster that can cross bred. It is true that most dwarf hamsters in pet shops are a cross. I cannot tell you anymore about colours...I have a black dwarf, a few of sapphire (grey) dwarfs, and some white ones. u-look-like-a-hamster will know more.


----------



## cherrie_b (Dec 14, 2008)

Hamsters : Dwarf Campbells Russian Hamster Colours

I always get my info off here!


----------

